# anyone for some free bits



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Got the following which I'm looking to shift on as I have FAR too many bits once again:

-1 x screwfix halogen work light

Orchard Car Care sample pack:
Glass Cleaner
Tar Cleanse
Wheel Cleanse
Interior Wizard
Candyfloss Snow Foam

Autoglym glass polish

Wouldn't mind it all gone at once and collected.

Pic Added:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll give the orchard kit a try. you off to the CG meet on the 10th? could bring through the ONR then?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

amiller said:


> I'll give the orchard kit a try. you off to the CG meet on the 10th? could bring through the ONR then?


No bother - I didn't know there was a meet but yeah I'll be there - a saturday isn't it.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

some of those bottles look like the stuff craig was giving away the other night:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> No bother - I didn't know there was a meet but yeah I'll be there - a saturday isn't it.


i tell you what, i'll bring everything i don't want, you bring everything you don't want and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

baz8400 said:


> some of those bottles look like the stuff craig was giving away the other night:lol:


It's a vicious circle Barry... lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

amiller said:


> i tell you what, i'll bring everything i don't want, you bring everything you don't want and we'll see what happens.


Sounds lovely


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll take the lights. Wot you wanting for it?


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Any chance of posting them I could use them? 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> I'll take the lights. Wot you wanting for it?


It's just the one light - as per picture, no stand or anything, not after anything for it - just want the space back in my garage lol.

Sorry I won't post as it isn't worth my while


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Stuart, you should have took the light off the stand and mounted it on the wall above the garage, perfect for washing the car on dark winter nights :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

If you still have the Halogen then I'll take it off you. 

Richard


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Rgk Detailing said:


> If you still have the Halogen then I'll take it off you.
> 
> Richard


If Grant doesn't want it you are welcome to it


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I could really do with AG glass polish if I cover postage?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

JakeWhite said:


> I could really do with AG glass polish if I cover postage?


Could do since it's one thing. It's around 85%-90%full so not totally full.

Let me know


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

yes mate i'll take it. could really do with it  how much for postage? and pm me ur paypal


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

JakeWhite said:


> yes mate i'll take it. could really do with it  how much for postage? and pm me ur paypal


Dunno mate I'll post it and let you know after I post it. PM me your address


----------



## SimplyTheBest89 (Mar 13, 2011)

whats the Orchard Car Care stuff like, might come collect it off you if its any good


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll take the light. Will you take it to the meet or I can pick it up. I need to get IPA from Mick too and he's over your way isn't he?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hes next door grant :lol:

I just bought a spare one of those lights stu.. you suck :lol:

I must remember to parcel up that shampoo and anything else I find for you mate before I go lol.. mum will post it monday.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> whats the Orchard Car Care stuff like, might come collect it off you if its any good


Stuart, in light of the above, I'm more than happy to not take the stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> I'll take the light. Will you take it to the meet or I can pick it up. I need to get IPA from Mick too and he's over your way isn't he?


i'll take it to the meet if that is easier, I'm about 3mins drive from Mick so it's up to yourself if you are happy to wait a couple of weeks or want it earlier



CraigQQ said:


> hes next door grant :lol:
> 
> I just bought a spare one of those lights stu.. you suck :lol:
> 
> I must remember to parcel up that shampoo and anything else I find for you mate before I go lol.. mum will post it monday.


 I'm looking forward to it.

Andrew, do you or simplythebest89 want this stuff? I'm happy with either just someone out a name on it


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Spoony said:


> i'll take it to the meet if that is easier, I'm about 3mins drive from Mick so it's up to yourself if you are happy to wait a couple of weeks or want it earlier
> 
> I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Andrew, do you or simplythebest89 want this stuff? I'm happy with either just someone out a name on it


Unless you want rid of it quick I'm happy to wait.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

More than happy to wait, not in much of a rush.


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Spoony, do you have anything left from this generous offer? 

Cheers,

Michael.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's all spoken for I'm afraid


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Haven't got the bits posted yet I've been sticken with man flu


----------

